# Pic of my last grafts.



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

http://s203.photobucket.com/albums/aa100/rgraf/Brood Frame/?action=view&current=IMAG0153.jpg Heres a pic of my last group of queen cells.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Ya did good! Congrats..............

Larry


----------



## JBees (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice set.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Nice!
Tell us about your method for these.
Did you use the Nucs ?
Did you feed? What?


----------



## matt1954 (Sep 8, 2010)

I sir am jealous!!!


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

I am using a 5frame Nuc for everything. You can see it on the ground behind the cell bar. I have tried the cloake board method, and the queen rite finisher. But, I keep coming back to the nuc as my favorite way. I add new nurse bees before each graft. And I have two nucs that I use. Every other time I will let the nuc keep one of the queen cells so the nuc can get some brood before grafting again. This seems to be working pretty good.


----------



## Pea Eye (Mar 12, 2012)

John. I am also from Jax., living in Ga now. Could you please tell me how you got started??? Gary


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

Pea Eye sent you a PM


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Nice work. 

It's one of the most satisfying side of beekeeping when you can look at some nice cells you raised, and some nice queens.


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks Oldtimer! Yes, it is very cool I'm pretty excited about the progress so far.


----------



## Clairesmom (Jun 6, 2012)

Nicely done!


----------

